# restaurant in Gouna



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking for a recommendation - restaurant in Gouna - we want to pop up tomorrow evening. 

Italian or European standard but we have 3 teenagers on the group any recommendations (and location) - we don't know the area at all.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I am looking for a recommendation - restaurant in Gouna - we want to pop up tomorrow evening.
> 
> Italian or European standard but we have 3 teenagers on the group any recommendations (and location) - we don't know the area at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Maison Thomas is an OK ish Italian. Not much competition in El Gouna though most i would class as a 1*. Maison Thomas scrapes a 2*

Saaf


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I would suggest the Abu Tig marina in El Gouna. It will be busy but a good atmosphere and many good restaurants to choose from. Tarek Sharif (son of Omar) owns Maison Thomas, La Scalla and Le Deauville so all good and popular. Pier 88 is a floating restaurant in the marina and good. Le Garage is a very upmarket burger restaurant. Saigon for Vietnemese. Restaurants are pricey and sometimes charge more during Eid. There will be a stage and live entertainment in the Marina on Friday evening from 8pm. Thursday evening the stage will be in Tamr Henna Square in Downtown. A tok tok will take you inbetween for LE5 per person or LE15 for everyone in a El Gouna limousine or LE5 each for a full day unlimited use shuttle bus (the open sided bus or Pakistani bus - Marina Line). 5-10 minute ride. If you are still around when the entertainment finishes around 10.30pm then Moods, Papas Island, C-Bar in the marina take over with DJ's.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear Gounie
Fantastic reply - many thanks. There are 9 of us that came down from Cairo on Tuesday and we go back on Saturday - so fancied an outing from the hotel we are staying in.
Local knowledge is priceless )))))

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

And you could also pop into the Smugglers Pub in the marina! It is a tiny pub at the back, down an alley way just before the Duty Free and just after Captain's Inn Hotel. All wood panelling and lovely pub atmosphere and popular with the Ex-pat Gounies. No imported beers though!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Gounie said:


> No imported beers though!


That's a shame ;-(

I will discuss with the gang and then plan the "expedition"

I'll let you know the outcome

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Plan is go up tomorrow mid afternoon - see the marina then eat around dusk.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sat in Smugglers having a beer while the girls shop!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We ate sat on Smugglers having a cool beer !!!!! Loverly ...,

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Sat in Smugglers having a beer while the girls shop!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Smugglers was great - girls played darts

Scala was fully booked, so we then went to Dauville - slightly pretentious, but the food was excellent. My veal was cooked to perfection - sauce should have been reduced a bit more but I'm picking at small detail - the salmon and steaks were also a joy - highly recommend but book in advance on busy nights.

Thanks for the advice guys - I'll be back !!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you all had a good time


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

The marina is quite nice, but I thought a bit overpriced. Downtown was cheaper, and the Luna Italian restaurant not bad, food quality wise and price. Still better than the EGP175 per person our hotel (Steigenberger) charged for their buffet though! What was one hell of an experience was the Nubian House, next to the fish farm/industrial zone...great traditional Nubian food, great admosfere...


----------

